
China leads in adoption of virtual realty - Animats
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21708715-china-leads-world-adoption-virtual-reality-insanely-virtual
======
Animats
Virtual reality may have found its "killer app" in China - virtual tours of
foreign real estate for sale.

------
cjkalsdf
China has been a leader in the space of virtual reality for at least a decade.
In that reality China is an innovative country that competes on the global
stage producing useful products. In the real reality China is a country with
no capacity for developing interesting products which relies on cheap labor
and espionage to produce barely functional replicas of innovative products
developed in other countries and sells them at a fraction of the cost because
most of the country's workforce is composed of people who may have literally
just fallen off a turnip truck and rolled into the factory.

------
M_Grey
VR Games are hard... VR spectatorship, marketing, and other applications are
generally much closer to be really good. I would be surprised if games led the
way for VR to be honest, despite the investment in that direction.

~~~
Raphmedia
As a gamer with a VR headset, I must admit that I pretty much never play VR
games anymore.

VR conferences/chats are where it's at. Multiplayers experiences are awesome.
VR movies are also awesome. VR porn is also one hell of a huge market.

The games? ... meh. I think it's too real for me and I'm lazy in real life. I
love playing Minecraft on a 2d screen. In Minecraft VR, I build a house and
simply lounge around until I'm bored then switch to a VR living room app and
watch a movie on a huge screen instead.

The only games I play (and it's very rarely) are plane and car simulators.

~~~
M_Grey
Exactly, and VR for things like astronauts on the ISS to broadcast home? VR in
a F1 race? Hell, I'd try that.

------
tkinom
The VR view of the real estate looks a lot better than the smog fill reality.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Last time I was looking at apartments in Beijing, this was a huge issue. I
mean, here is this nice loft, but it was a smoggy day and even with the
windows closed, the place still felt very hazy. (real estate agents should
insist on air purifies for places that rent for more than 10K RMB a month!)

------
niels_olson
All of a sudden, microsoft's surface studio demo makes a ton of sense.

